# Trainer vs Club



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi guys! So, question: for training in Schutzhund, do you do all of your training at a Club/in groups with a trainer there who works with the club? Or do you have an independent trainer? Some combination of the two? To be more specific, is training in a club enough, or is it necessary to have an outside trainer as well? (I don't mean practicing by yourself/at home, I mean learning/training specifically). Or is totally dependent in the club/how it is run?

I am brand new to sport/schutzhund. I am in San Diego and want to get my future pup involved in Schutzhund potentially. I'm going to check out the two local clubs I've found. Are clubs generally just a place to practice as a group and you need your own trainer outside of that? I imagine some clubs are quite serious and others rather casual. From what I can tell, both of these clubs meet twice a week on different days.

I'm sure when I visit I'll get my answer, but I'm curious if I'll likely need to find my own schutzhund trainer outside of just club practice. I'll ask people in the clubs for recommendations if this is the case, but by chance, can anyone recommend any good San Diego trainers?

Also, is it advisable to join both clubs if I like them both to get more practice in? Or too likely to cause confusion with different raining techniques?

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You do not want to go to more than one trainer if you are new to the sport. To many different methods. You and your dog will only be confused. If you want extra training beyond the club, talk to the training director of that club.

Club training is just that...training. So at the club, you will get instruction.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It depends on the club. Often you will need outside help for obedience. This may be the TD or a club member or it may be someone the club recommends. My last club was large and didn't have many experienced people so because of time constraints we often sent people to a local OB trainer for early foundation training. You would have to talk to your club's TD to find out what he/she recommends.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the input! I'm excited to visit both clubs and observe some sessions, talk to club members, and try to find a good club/trainer fit.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

When I was in Cali (Menlo Park), all 3 phases were done within the club. Nothing outside, as it was part and parcel of being in the club.

That is the same that we do in our club.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I prefer to train with a club...all three phases in one day and then ideally training with a couple club members during the week, at least tracking and spotting each other during obedience. Working one on one with a trainer may not teach a newbie as much as observing different teams doing protection or obedience....you'll see so much more and gain insight into handling skills and how helpers work the different dogs in a club atmosphere. 
Also, as a newbie to the sport, you may not know the difference if your trainer is not working your dog with your dogs temperament taken into consideration. The training should be balanced and not too much prey or defense based.
Unless the trainer is highly regarded and well respected and trials/trains their own dogs too, I would be cautious.
Club members have no problem sharing their skills and knowledge for the most part.


----------

